# Open bathroom vanity and matching stool



## hmwoodworks (Jan 15, 2011)

Made from soft maple, the vanity and stool are sprayed with a custom colored lacquer. 3 working drawers, the 2 end drawers are 'U' shaped to allow the plumbing to fit through for surface mounted sinks. The lower cabinet has a shaker styled door with a glass insert and an adjustable shelf. 
Vanity 70" x 34" x 20"
Stool 15" x 15" x 19"


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Any stability issues with the "U" shaped drawers?


----------



## hmwoodworks (Jan 15, 2011)

No the drawers are very stiff. Pain in the a$$ to make tho.


----------



## anjousa (Feb 13, 2011)

*Cool! Do you have the plans? Can I have?*



hmwoodworks said:


> Made from soft maple, the vanity and stool are sprayed with a custom colored lacquer. 3 working drawers, the 2 end drawers are 'U' shaped to allow the plumbing to fit through for surface mounted sinks. The lower cabinet has a shaker styled door with a glass insert and an adjustable shelf.
> Vanity 70" x 34" x 20"
> Stool 15" x 15" x 19"


Can I have the plans?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty awesome. I'd be interested to see the final installation pictures. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

nice use of space on the drawers, it's better than smaller drawers. what sinks have you settled on?


----------

